# Bayonet Lug Mountable Bipod?



## BulletproofTC

As title says, I'm on the market for one.. I would prefer to not use an adapter and am staying as far away from NcStar products as possible. I've done a lot of googling but just can't seem to find a quality one. Even called a Harris dealer. I don't mind if it isn't a quick release, but it needs to be very sturdy as it's for a .308 using high grain match ammo. Price is a non-issue. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## zhurdan

What type of rifle is it on? Assuming it's an AR, there are a plethora of either rail mounted or sling adapter mounted bipods from Harris that work great. I can't ever recall seeing a quality one for the bayonet lug.

You could probably get away with something like this...

http://customdefensiveproducts.com/product/AR15/BLAM2.html

and this...

http://www.harrisbipods.com/HB638.html

or this...

http://www.harrisbipods.com/HB2.html


----------



## BulletproofTC

Thanks a lot for the prompt response! Yes it's for an AR. But after looking around, it does seem I have no choice but to use an adapter. Oh well, I would assume there's a good reason for it. I appreciate the links.


----------



## zhurdan

I'd use the third linked one and a good Harris if it were me. (and I do use that very same setup on my DMR build.


----------



## BulletproofTC

I don't particularly like the idea of the bi-pod being mounted to the barrel but I have no bottom rail (16" Panther). I'm quite new to assault rifles admittedly; I've always been a pistol guy but have found myself a bit bored with them lately. Care to post a pic of your DMR?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If you're going to mount your bipod to the barrel of your rifle, why not go the simplest route of all: the Colt's "clothes-pin" bipod?
They're probably still inexpensive, and they stay on quite well. They're lightweight and easy to carry, especially if you make or buy a dedicated belt pouch. They even swivel (circumferentially, anyway).

I modified a Springfield's stock to accept one, by adding a protruding "boss" on which to stick the clothes-pin. It held up to firing lots of .30-'06 quite well indeed.




Jean and I will be away from this Saturday, April 23, through May 9th. We'll be visiting our granddaughter and attending a family reunion. See you all again on May 10th.


----------



## zhurdan

That's the beauty of the third one... if you have a hand guard that is vented vs a railed hand guard, you take the hand guard off and put the top half thru a hole, bolt it together and attach the bi pod to it. There's not really any appreciable difference in bullet impact unless you are really "getting down" on the rifle during firing, which incidentally isn't the proper technique.


----------



## SunCoaster

*lug mount for harris bipod*

Try this  Bayonet Lug Mount for Harris Bipods - M4 BHA :smt083


----------



## SunCoaster

http://www.themakogroup.com/product_p/m4 bha.htm


----------

